# Yep, I’m back



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I’m back
The same belligerent girl you love or hate
The one who calls a spade a spade 
And taking a leaf out of shadows book
My beautiful hound from hell, no longer by my side
Yep, if you don’t like them, bite them, and be clear you do not like them
If you do love them then let them know that you do
Your bark may be worse than your bite
Unless you are bitten 
So let the fun begin

May I support those who need support, care for those undergoing trauma, advise those where I have expertise as I’ve done for countless years

Even one day post travels

Once some of you cowed me , I was overwhelmed, poor health and pain didn’t help

But

It’s a new day

And I’m feeling good. Well goodish 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome back I am very glad that Shadow is still teaching you new tricks (and not because you count as *** ). I am sure he likes purple…..


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Looking forward to your topical contributions Sandra. Don't bite.

Ray. xx


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> Looking forward to your topical contributions Sandra. Don't bite.
> 
> Ray. xx


Too late Ray.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glad you are here Sandra. I never knew you had gone but im not online much myself these days anyway.

just arrived in your old stomping ground at lunchtime today after two months in Scotlandshire. The Lake District!!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Brilliant Barry, enjoy that fabulous county 

You didn’t time it very well , arriving with the rain, you won’t be short of water 

Are you staying on Windermere ?

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

dghr272 said:


> Too late Ray.
> 
> Terry


:grin2::grin2:>>:

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have missed you. So pleased you are feeling a little better.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Brilliant Barry, enjoy that fabulous county
> 
> You didn't time it very well , arriving with the rain, you won't be short of water
> 
> ...


Nah not yet. We are at the top end of Bassenthwaite on a CL site at the moment. We rode into Keswick yesterday on the scooter and I got kitted out with some proper foul weather gear for the bike  The stuff I had was literally hanging off me and falling to bits.

Going to do a circular route around the Lakes and will get to Windermere at some point I guess. Forecast is not great but its clearing at the moment. Michelle is off up some mountain later, Im back up crew on the bike.  Hopefully fish n chips later then i might get monumentally pissed.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Perhaps it’s a bit too soon

I’m not really sure

I haven’t been so well

And I’m really missing shadow

Maybe I really need to think it out again

Love you all

Sandra


----------

